# The real reason behind the Iraq war.



## Neubarth (Jan 5, 2009)

I just had this epiphany. 

The reason for the Iraq war was to spend money to keep the American Economy going when it surely would have faltered. There was no logical reason for the Iraq war. And to think, I have been calling Dubya the dumbest president in American history, when all this time he was standing up to a major depression. We did not know that it could get us, but he did.

Why did we have to spend those FIVE TRILLION dollars? Simple, the Baby Boomers were retiring in large numbers (some in their mid fifties) and their spending was going WAY down. In a service sector economy which we are, we need people to keep spending and for the spending to increase each and every month or the economy will falter.

Cheney (Transcripts will be released soon, I hope) obviously said that the only way to get Americans to spend money and accept American Government profligate spending would be to get involved in a long protracted war.

The twin towers fall gave us a reason to attack Iraq (Most Americans do not know one country from another as our schools systems do not teach geography and history any more and continue fighting in that country would be supported by the ignorant American masses for years, perhaps for an entire 8 year presidency!  This is supposition, mind you, but it does appear to be logical.)

At any rate, we spent 5 Trillion that we did not have on the war! The economy remained solvent until the war spending went down at the end of 2007, and we are now seeing that the only way to keep our economy afloat is to spend Trillions of more dollars that we do not have. Obama learned from Cheney, so he is going to continue the spending of Trillions that we do not have.

So, Who is going to pay for the doubled and perhaps trippled national debt? That is right, OUR CHILDREN!  Well, they and our grandchildren and their children, too.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 5, 2009)

Government spending does not help the economy, it takes money away from the private sector which is where wealth is actually created.  Government spending simply distorts the market.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2009)

Neubarth, wtf have you been the last 1/2 century? 

we live in an industrial military complex

we create bogeymen to accomodate that

usually they are brown or yellow, and have cultural differences that are easy to dehumanize

the profits usually are assumed by a global consortium who also makes a $$$ on catreing to the winners, as well as rebuilding the loosers

it's called collusion and it's the American way, the only bummer is we tend to eat our young in the mix

get over it....


----------



## Gurdari (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmm... check out the economic invasion of Iraq - you may find that is nothing new, nor was it poor executed. Check out which parts of the constitution were re-written, which laws 'tweaked' etc. Similar to 'reforms' that were made in other nations that have palm trees.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jan 8, 2009)

5 trillion eh, all spent on the war in Iraq eh.

yeah sure uh huh


----------



## AmericaFirst (Jan 16, 2009)

The War makes the Private Federal Reserve Bankers rich. All that money we spent is nothing but DEBT from us to them, and they created the money they lent from nothing - It is their way of taking away our sovereignty. We should be at war with them... they are much more harmful to you and your family then the Iraqis ever were.

We also got to be Israel's bully (they were scared shitless of Sadam) and did their dirty work by killing Sadam and a million or more of their enemy Muslims.


----------



## TofuDog (May 22, 2009)

What have you peeps been smoking, cuz I want some! hehe

O-I-L 

They lured Saddam into Kuwait so they could show the other oily sand monkey kingdoms that they needed the Americans' protection, and as a bonus got the oilfields of Iraq.


----------



## sealybobo (May 22, 2009)

Neubarth said:


> I just had this epiphany.
> 
> The reason for the Iraq war was to spend money to keep the American Economy going when it surely would have faltered. There was no logical reason for the Iraq war. And to think, I have been calling Dubya the dumbest president in American history, when all this time he was standing up to a major depression. We did not know that it could get us, but he did.
> 
> ...



Can you show/prove that war spending went down at the end of 2007?  That would be good news.  

And Bush is not stupid.  He played stupid so we would think he made a mistake invading Iraq.  It was on purpose.

What reason?  Who's benefitting from the Iraq invasion?  Haloburton (Cheney) and Oil Companies (Bush)


----------

